# Lathe Tailstock Sliding Tap/Die Holder



## JPigg55 (Jul 8, 2017)

With all the threading I've been doing of late, I'm wanting to buy a threading tool for my machines.
Both my lathe tailstock and milling machine are MT2 tapers. I found this one:

http://www.neilsniche.com/lathe-tailstock-tap-die-holder.html

I was wondering if anyone else had one of these and your opinion of it.
Any other recommendations would be appreciated too.


----------



## coffmajt (Jul 8, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> With all the threading I've been doing of late, I'm wanting to buy a threading tool for my machines.
> Both my lathe tailstock and milling machine are MT2 tapers. I found this one:
> 
> http://www.neilsniche.com/lathe-tailstock-tap-die-holder.html
> ...


I made a die holder for both round and hex for my south bend lathe, and it works just fine.  For taps I just use a drill chuck in the tailstock with the tailstock unlocked to the bed -- Jack


----------



## mksj (Jul 8, 2017)

I purchased one those for a MT3 tailstock. It works well, but with a few considerations. Overall it is well made and a reasonable price, but I ended up modifying mine quite a bit. The die holders are specific for round dies so if you have any other type, most likely they will not fit. I ended up making several new die holders. The tap holders 0-1/4" and 1/4-1/2" are convenient and good quality (they now offer a 1/2-3/4"), if you were to make your own, probably would need to buy some T taps and remachine them. I did not care for the provided single  tap handle, it is long as to rest against the carriage for power tapping. I drilled and tapped two hole and added a T handle that clears the carriage. I also made my own guide/hoder that fits into a chuck and only uses the tap heads, which I also use in my mill. It uses the same tap and die heads.

So overall a good starting point, but may need a bit of modification to suit your needs. Now that I am a bit more proficient at the lathe, I would probably make my own, but it is nice quality and reasonable for what is offered.
Mark

Additional dies through 1.5", additional T handle holder with guide rod that fits into a chuck. It use the tap heads and dies.



Added a T handles to the stock setup, works very nicely for manual tapping.



Machined a smaller T handle that fits into the chuck, uses either tap head or dies, also works well in the mill


Large 1.5" die holder that fits the MT3 guide rod.


----------



## wawoodman (Jul 8, 2017)

Making a set of those was one of the first things I did on my lathe. It was a great feeling!


----------



## Hozzie (Jul 8, 2017)

JPigg55 said:


> With all the threading I've been doing of late, I'm wanting to buy a threading tool for my machines.
> Both my lathe tailstock and milling machine are MT2 tapers. I found this one:
> 
> http://www.neilsniche.com/lathe-tailstock-tap-die-holder.html
> ...



I have that exact one.  Works well and I am happy with it.


----------



## mikey (Jul 9, 2017)

I agree with the others - this is a good DIY project if you're so inclined. Simple turning, knurling, boring or reaming and taper turning. You'll learn a lot on this one.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 9, 2017)

I grabbed a set of these.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Lathe-T...10bef4f&pid=100005&rk=4&rkt=6&sd=172272220391


----------



## Alan H. (Jul 9, 2017)

I have a Neils Niche set.

The tap holders appear to be low end from China.

My view is the set is a little rough in terms of finish but it functions well and provides a base to move forward with.  I have the stock in hand to make some additional die holders as needed.   I will likely replace the tap holders as the aggravation of using them increases each time I pull them out.

As Mark pointed out, it is a good starting point.  Keep your expectations in check.


----------



## ddickey (Jul 9, 2017)

I made my own too and it works very well. I can use round or hex dies.


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 24, 2018)

I am thinking of making one of these, any pictures or drawings of the ones you all made? 
 Things you like or would change now after using it for a while?

 Thanks


----------



## ddickey (Aug 25, 2018)

Round or hex dies?


----------



## Creativechipper (Aug 25, 2018)

Round with lil half cuts all the way around Blue point TD2400 old school set.


----------



## bill70j (Aug 25, 2018)

Creativechipper said:


> I am thinking of making one of these, any pictures or drawings of the ones you all made?
> Things you like or would change now after using it for a while?
> 
> Thanks


I built one for round and hex dies also.  Works as expected.

YouTube creator Halligan142 did a 3-part series on making one of these.  It's worth a view, in my opinion.  He gives dimensions.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 25, 2018)

http://www.hemingwaykits.com/acatalog/Tailstock_Die_Holder.html
https://www.neilsniche.com/lathe-tailstock-tap-die-holder.html


----------



## coffmajt (Aug 28, 2018)

Here is a die holder for both round and hex   The shaft it slides on has a mt2 end and is 8 inches long x 5/8 diameter. The holder made from 1 1/2 inch diameter cold rolled and is 3 inches long.


----------



## DiscoDan (Aug 31, 2018)

I have one of Neil's setups. I used it twice tonight, once on a practice piece and and again to fix the threaded handle that I broke the threaded part off of. Neil gave me ample warning by phone that you can only thread so far before you bottom out in the die holder but my feeble mind forgot. So the tool came in handy to fix itself. I may have to try and make holders for my hex dies. Happy overall and Neil has been great.


----------



## mcdanlj (Nov 8, 2018)

bill70j said:


> YouTube creator Halligan142 did a 3-part series on making one of these.  It's worth a view, in my opinion.  He gives dimensions.



Here's the watchlist to make it easier to find...


----------



## finsruskw (Jan 25, 2022)

What does this Chap from the UK mean by "silversteel"??


----------



## ddickey (Jan 25, 2022)

I think it's o1 tool steel.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 26, 2022)

JPigg55 said:


> With all the threading I've been doing of late, I'm wanting to buy a threading tool for my machines.
> Both my lathe tailstock and milling machine are MT2 tapers. I found this one:
> 
> http://www.neilsniche.com/lathe-tailstock-tap-die-holder.html
> ...


I bought the Neils version and thought it was pretty sloppily made and the design didn’t meet my standards.  So I made my own which you can *see at this link*, along with dimensioned drawings if you want to make your own.


----------



## tjb (Jan 26, 2022)

Here's mine (along with a reference to another, more elaborate, creation:









						Tap and Die Holders (with a twist)
					

What I have made is far more spartan than Mitch's and David's stellar work in this thread: https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/tailstock-tap-die-holder.95458/  I'm usually pretty respectful of my tools and equipment, but I've never been satisfied with my relatively cheap tap and die holders...




					www.hobby-machinist.com
				




Regards


----------

